# Done with American Women!



## AsianMuscleLover (Jan 12, 2018)

American men are finding out that Asian women are just sweeter. This guy flew from Texas to Asia and actually found a sweet woman (they do exist in other parts of the world).


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2018)

Lmfao! Who Urs!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## botamico (Jan 13, 2018)

All the way to Asia, huh? There's plenty of Asian women in Philadelphia, Houston, Northern California, or better yet Hawaii.


----------



## AsianMuscleLover (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2018)

botamico said:


> All the way to Asia, huh? There's plenty of Asian women in Philadelphia, Houston, Northern California, or better yet Hawaii.



They are harder to buy as sex slaves though


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## botamico (Jan 13, 2018)

That's true and they're not Americanized yet.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 14, 2018)

Trying to generate some Asian pride?  That's gotta come from within.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 15, 2018)

lmao, why fly to asia countries, drive to messico. on a side note it has nothing to do with a sweet home maker and everything to do with young tight pussy, thats what the video should say


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 17, 2018)

Asian men have baby dicks, gook bitches love large, swollen American cock.
Basic physiology you freak who I could blindfold with dental floss.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Asian men have baby dicks, gook bitches love large, swollen American cock.
> Basic physiology you freak who I could blindfold with dental floss.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2018)

Asian women are amazing...dated one myself years back.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Asian men have baby dicks, gook bitches love large, swollen American cock.
> Basic physiology you freak who I could blindfold with dental floss.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Lol that must come from the heart!


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2018)

I fucked an Asian woman back in 1995... but she was American and in the Navy. 

I got crabs for my troubles.. And yes.. I ate her out too... 

Thank God I was wasted..


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> I fucked an Asian woman back in 1995... but she was American and in the Navy.
> 
> I got crabs for my troubles.. And yes.. I ate her out too...
> 
> Thank God I was wasted..



I had a fat rican chick , I got laid , fed then cursed at so loud you would have thought I fucked her sister


----------



## botamico (Feb 19, 2018)

Damn BadGas, that's pretty damn fucked up bro! Was that ass looking that good that you had to taste it literally?


----------



## botamico (Feb 19, 2018)

I'll tell you this. I see women all the time with asses that looks scrumptious. But then you have to wonder, with them going all out to look good and impress others, what are they hiding? Thank goodness I'm married.


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 19, 2018)

BadGas said:


> I fucked an Asian woman back in 1995... but she was American and in the Navy.
> 
> I got crabs for my troubles.. And yes.. I ate her out too...
> 
> Thank God I was wasted..


Was her last name Bomb_r2 Loser Trailer Park?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput (Feb 25, 2018)

Philipino, chinese, thai women are all gold diggers. Japanese women are amazing, so are Koreans. Asia is a diverse place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rajput said:


> Philipino, chinese, thai women are all gold diggers. Japanese women are amazing, so are Koreans. Asia is a diverse place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is this based on experience? I dont think the middle east is that diverse


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 25, 2018)

So is he going to start reading the American girls book series? Do not forget Sarah plain and tall


----------



## Rajput (Feb 25, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> is this based on experience? I dont think the middle east is that diverse



But you do know people can travel outside middle east. Although I am from southeast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rajput said:


> But you do know people can travel outside middle east. Although I am from southeast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lolz, what did you think of the market in korea?


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 25, 2018)

Brazilian women for the win!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 25, 2018)

Ukraine has the best women...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2018)

MindlessWork said:


> Brazilian women for the win!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 25, 2018)

Get ya a half German half hillbilly


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 25, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Get ya a half German half hillbilly



For you you need one of those Polish nannies to keep you in line


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 25, 2018)

Shizer !
my lady is half German half hillbilly 
im 1/4 German 1/4 Irish 1/4 Native American the rest is hillbilly


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 25, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Shizer !
> my lady is half German half hillbilly
> im 1/4 German 1/4 Irish 1/4 Native American the rest is hillbilly


Your lady is half German and half man you lady boy faget lover.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

